# THE SEMICOLON PROJECT - stand up against Mental Health and the stigma



## wizehop (Apr 16, 2015)

A little late, but better late than never...

http://www.thesemicolonproject.com/the-semicolon-project.html

*THE *
*SEMICOLON PROJECT*

*




*

A Semicolon is used when an author could’ve chosen to end their sentence, but chose not to. The Author is you and the sentence is your life.

On April 16th, join The Semicolon Project and thousands of people in the effort to raise public awareness against Depression, Anxiety, Self-harm and Suicide.

By writing a semicolon on your wrist, you are making a promise to yourself that it is ok to reach out and seek for help.

Join the fight and stand up for YOU or anyone you know who has depression, anxiety, has self harmed or has contemplated suicide and help our peers, our friends and our family know that we speak up for them and that we stand up against Mental Health and the stigma that’s attached to it.

Together, we can save a life.


----------



## Tude (Apr 17, 2015)

That is different - and I'm totally surprised I didn't hear of this at the college (I have all sorts of stuff hit my desk at college from students and faculty). Interesting way to bring about awareness to this illness, I shall keep an eye out for this in the future. ) Thank you sir!


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 18, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Mental Health and the stigma that’s attached to it.
> 
> Together, we can save a life.


who decides what is normal? why must all humans adhere to this standard? perhaps these humans are just a different breed. you wouldn't try to make a Bernese Mountain Dog more aggressive just because you thought your dog was acting depressed, now would you?

i'm all for having programs for people that feel they need them but this whole idea that everyone needs to behave the same is laughable.
just say "no to brainwashing"


----------



## Tripp Dover (Apr 19, 2015)

For all the times i "chose" to stay I should have those all over my arm other arm , legs and face. I dont think i choose, i know jm just selfish and always thinking what if. What if around that corner or what if tomorrow brings me something to live for. Still waiting but not so impatiently as some those dark days being lit alnight. Thanks for thw post i am firm believer in speaking up. I feel the subject matter to choose is most important. If i want to go let me but if i dont speak up asking for help to change that decision im the selfish one for taking upon myself to leave not giving someone who might be effected a chance to either say bye or whatever they can. Ive always been berated belittled amd encouraged to meet maker when bringing it up to people but good side of that it shows whos your rwal friend in time of need. One of these days tho wjen im officially bored and beyond misanthropic i have a date with with my trusty magnum. Cheers till then i ride freight and easy woman to hell slowly in search of the scumerican dream;

-trippdover 'and forgotten'


----------



## East (Apr 19, 2015)

Individuals decide what is "normal" for themselves. It's all about where they want to be and how they want to act, and what they think is good for them. I think when a person realizes that their mental state is continuously damaging their quality of life they should not be afraid to seek out help, whether it's through cognitive behavioral therapy or a traditional medicine man in the middle of a desert, whatever. In some cases bent psychologists and psychiatrists may overprescribe pills and over-diagnose at their convenience, but mental illness isn't all about maintaining a status quo or pleasing pharma companies. Sure, these people and organizations give us reason to wipe over the entire subject as a negative thing, but it isn't. It's simply a blight on the good intention, and no matter where you look in life you'll see predatory types if you look hard enough. Not everything in life is black and white though, seeing things for what they are (in grayscale) isn't so easy. Raising awareness that there are options for help for those who might not otherwise choose it and instead continue on in misery or end it is not harmful, but rather beneficial. I personally think this is a good cause and I'm happy to see it here.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 20, 2015)




----------

